# That's a big 1



## ronhalling (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey all, my brother sent me this link on facebook to a rather large reptile, it looks like a green Anaconda to me, what does everyone else think....i pulled the video apart to look for any photo shopping but it seems seamless, the heading says 7 mt but i don't think it could be that big........anyone?????  ............Ron

to open click the link below

https://www.facebook.com/djreminisemusic/videos/10153239713103869/


----------



## Snapped (Nov 28, 2015)

No idea really Ron, looks to be a damn big one for sure, I hope they didn't kill it just because it's a snake. 

I read the comments on the video and that was enough to leave me shaking my head, so many unbelievably rude, judgemental, awful, hateful people.....keyboard warriors, and so much misinformation on snakes.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Nov 28, 2015)

Yep, I'd say definitely a Green Anaconda. Looks like it's been dead for a little while, what with the bloated appearance. Still a pretty large snake by the looks of it. 

And as has already been mentioned; disappointing to see some awful comments by some uneducated fools, as is typical whenever anything snake-related is posted in a general public forum.


Adam


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah Ron, it's a Green Anaconda (Eunectes murinus) and it is a pretty big one. 7 metres? Maybe, it's hard to tell from the video but if it's not it's pretty close to it. More than likely a big female as they grow bigger than the males....up to 9 metres they reckon and weigh in at over 200kg. Shame it ended up like this.

George.


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 28, 2015)

7metres, i have my doubts. Just the way they are showing it in the video makes it's size hard to pick. There aren't any real references to scale in the video. It reminds me of the video of the olive python next to the water tank. They shot a similar video where the snake appeared to be huge.


----------



## Wally (Nov 29, 2015)

Video work done how I take photos of the fish I catch. Nice and close. Still a good size though.


----------

